# 14 wk old puppy suddenly started growling and biting clothing



## SJMac (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all,

My husband and I have a 14 week old border terrier puppy called Toby. When he first came to us he was a bit mouthy during play, which has almost stopped now as we "yelped" and stopped play whenever he did it.
Over the last week he has started a very whiney growl (only way I can describe it, different to his growl during play), and snapping his teeth when we tell him "No". When he does this we stand up, cross our arms over our chests and ignore him, but he then jumps up and nips our legs. It started with my husband last week, and he has started doing it to me too over the last couple of days. I yelped when he nipped me, but this just seemed to make him do it more, and every time I yelped he would then nip my leg again, so I then walk away and shut him in the kitchen (where he stays when we're out/to sleep etc). It started with me yesterday when I went to brush his teeth (which we've done every day since we got him). 
I was wondering if he may have started teething, and if this could bring about this kind of behaviour, or if we are doing something wrong/not doing something we should be?
I did ask the lady who takes his obedience/socialisation class if she had any advice, but she said she could only show me if I booked a £60 puppy home start session with her, so thought I'd ask you lot first in the hope someone may have some advice cheaper than £60 

Thanks in advance

Sam, James and Toby


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

He's just testing his boundaries. Yelping may not be helping as he's a terrier so any 'prey' yelping may actually excite him more. I'd keep offering him a toy, and if he gets too much, pop him in a play pen or crate to calm down and think about things whilst you patch up your holes lol. You could simply have a play pen in the lounge where you are playing with him and still ignore him, or just shut him out the door for a minute or so.
Our cockapoo is now 5 months and he's been teething like its going out of fashion, so much so he's actually been off his food for a bit. The mouthing has calmed down now, but he was terrible when he was younger.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Wiz201 said:


> He's just testing his boundaries. Yelping may not be helping as he's a terrier so any 'prey' yelping may actually excite him more. I'd keep offering him a toy, and if he gets too much, pop him in a play pen or crate to calm down and think about things whilst you patch up your holes lol. You could simply have a play pen in the lounge where you are playing with him and still ignore him, or just shut him out the door for a minute or so.
> Our cockapoo is now 5 months and he's been teething like its going out of fashion, so much so he's actually been off his food for a bit. The mouthing has calmed down now, but he was terrible when he was younger.


Yep, terriers have a high prey drive so your yelping is like a small furry animal squeaking. Think about squeaky dog toys, the squeak makes the toy more desirable not less, all your yelping is just winding him up more.

You need to persevere with the ignoring, he'll eventually learn that a nip means being ignored, but again I agree as above, if it's getting OTT you need to remove him and put him in a quiet place with a nice chewy toy. I recommend a stuffed kong (stuff a kong or similar with dog food/treats and freeze) that will keep him occupied but calm him down.

But I would try and find a puppy socialisation class near you. They don't need to be too training focussed to start with as the main aim with young pups is to get them playing with others of their own age and learn how to interact with other dogs and puppies properly. Also as there are people there it's great for introducing them to different people of different ages, as well as different dogs. It will also tire him out so he's a bit less energized at home. You should also do lots of mini-training sessions throughout the day, this will get him focussing on you, tire out his brain, and also teach him basic commands. Plus if they're nice and short he won't lose attention, but repeating them will still mean he's learning. Good luck


----------



## SJMac (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you both.

When he gets too excitable we put him in the kitchen for "time-out" with his favourite nylabone (which we've been freezing to help if he has started teething).
We started the training and socialisation classes a couple of weeks ago (it's an 8 week course), but so far they've just taught us what we've already been doing - sit, lay-down, stand, and recall (he does recall out in the fields over a good hundred metres so covering the 3/4m in class isn't challenging him too much). 
We walk him for 20 minutes twice a day on various routes (beach, woods, fields, lake etc) and practise sit/lay-down/stand/fetch and recall in all of the above, as well as in the home and garden throughout the day, so we thought this would tire him out but it's just us that are tired at the end of it lol! 
The only thing that has changed has been that James and I have both been off work sick over the last couple of weeks. Usually we work 8 hour days, and my mum comes in for a few hours half way through this to let him out/play with him etc, could the disruption to his routine have upset him?

Thank you for the advice, we'll stop with the yelping and just take to ignoring him and see if this helps 
I had read online to growl and pin him by the scruff but this seemed quite an aggressive thing to do so I'm not comfortable doing it (if it's something I should be doing then please tell me and I'll man up!).

Thanks again.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

My pup does a similar thing when frustrated. Examples of when he would do it would be when stopped from doing something he wants or when we ended a play session. It sounds like you might have a similar issue. It's kind of like a temper tantrum or teenage strop. Like you we spent a lot of time on training and play. I think that as we interacted with him a lot he had difficulty switching off and relaxing. Perhaps if you and your husband have been off work recently he's got used to, and now expects, more attention?

Things that have helped us are encouraging him to relax and be independent - praising him for choosing to settle down and chew a toy or lie on his bed. You can also teach a "settle" - have a google for "relax on a mat". 

Other things that have helped are looking for sources of conflict and removing them. You say this happens when you say "no" to him - is there a way you can change the environment such that he doesn't get in the situation where he is getting into trouble (remove items he might chew/keep him away from the table if he's jumping up/end a play session before he gets too excited etc)?

When he gets worked up I found that just removing myself from the room for a few minutes worked best. Baby gates are good as you can step over and watch him and then come back in when he's calm.

It is a shame your trainer couldn't offer you a couple of words of advice, but I suppose it's not unreasonable for him/her to want to make a proper assessment before advising. If your pup isn't settling it might be worth a consultation with someone appropriately qualified - we've had input from a behaviouralist which has been really helpful (our pup has a few issues of which frustration is just one). Just knowing you are doing the right thing can give you confidence to carry on.........


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ps - I definitely wouldn't "pin him down". Sounds like a sure fire way to make things worse to me!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SJMac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I have a 14 week old border terrier puppy called Toby. When he first came to us he was a bit mouthy during play, which has almost stopped now as we "yelped" and stopped play whenever he did it.
> Over the last week he has started a very whiney growl (only way I can describe it, different to his growl during play), and snapping his teeth when we tell him "No". When he does this we stand up, cross our arms over our chests and ignore him, but he then jumps up and nips our legs. It started with my husband last week, and he has started doing it to me too over the last couple of days. I yelped when he nipped me, but this just seemed to make him do it more, and every time I yelped he would then nip my leg again, so I then walk away and shut him in the kitchen (where he stays when we're out/to sleep etc). It started with me yesterday when I went to brush his teeth (which we've done every day since we got him).
> ...


They tend to do it for attention, when over excited and hyped up, or when over tired and grouchy, teething can be a factor too in some pups. Yelping especially if they are already hyped can excite some and make them do it even more.

Best way usually is to ensure that they don't get any reward whatsoever for the jumping up and biting, and by contrast when he is calm an does commands and as asked that gets him attention and treats. Some are more persistent then others, but if your more persistent and consistent then they are most seem to work it out.

I would either tell him One command, OFF and walk away and leave him alone until his calmed down, that or put him out, leave him to calm down then let him out saying and doing absolutely nothing else, ignore him for another minute then call him to you when your sure he isn't going to start it again, then get him to sit and give him a treat and lots of attention then. If he starts again then repeat the whole thing and keep doing it. Speaking to them, repeatedly saying no, making eye contact are all forms of acknowledgement so make sure apart from being told Off clearly he gets nothing else apart from being totally ignored.

What can help too is getting him to sit and wait calmly before he gets anything he wants from you or anything you give him. If your consistent, and with enough repetitions you should find that he will sit in anticipation, while he is sitting calm and waiting for anything he wants he wont be jumping up and nipping.

As over tiredness can be a factor too, make sure he gets self amusement wind down and rest times as part of his routine too, give him something like a puppy safe chew, or stuffed Kong for wet food, kong wobbler for dry food. You can use some from his daily allowance. The Classic kongs you can fill with other stuff and even freeze them.
Kong Stuffing Ideas - Kong Recipes - Kong Dog Toy - Kong Stuffing

Recipes - KONG

Wobbler - KONG

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube
Chewings a de stresser, good if he is teething, and gives them something to self amuse, as well as something to take his fraustrations out on and keep their mouths occupied.

Don't think much of your trainer I must say if you are already paying and going to her classes and she wants another 60 quid to give you hints and tips to stop nipping and jumping up.


----------

